

Government Web sites attacked; NKorea suspected - oz
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090708/ap_on_go_ot/us_us_cyber_attack

======
jacquesm
So, pull the plug on the North Korean IP ranges for a bit and when they
promise to behave reconnect them.

I'm sure they'll get the message. This whole cyberwarfare thing is a lot
harder to make happen if you are on an 'island'.

